# Anyone done a cluster swap on a B6 Passat



## Paul Kuah (Jun 24, 1999)

Has anyone done an upgrade of their blue/red instrument cluster to the new white with full colour MFA? 

I see these clusters being offered on eBay with the seller providing claiming that this can be retrofitted to B6 models as far back as 2006. I wouldn't mind doing the upgrade but my concern is with regards to the immobiliser. As anyone familiar with VW/Audi cars from 1997 onwards, the immobiliser is a component part of the instrument cluster. With Immobiliser III applied in these models, it's almost impossible to change the cluster without having to get the dealership to do it for you... if at all! 

Anyone out there who can share their experience?


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

it's spelled with a Z http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Immobilizer_III_Immobilizer_Swapping_(Instrument_Cluster)


----------



## Paul Kuah (Jun 24, 1999)

Rommeldawg, thanks for the link. I know the procedure but it's the SKC that I'm not able to get.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

vag-taco


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*SKU*

you may need to see the STEALER!!! my 01 jetta had key code in manual i am told they stopped doing this, so the STEALER you will need


----------

